# Texas and New Mexico EPAK schools?



## Ceicei (Jul 6, 2004)

I realize the school list on MartialTalk isn't comprehensive.  There are a lot that aren't listed on this website or on KenpoNet's list.  I'm sure that there are some of you in Texas familiar with the EPAK schools in the locations where I'm heading.

I am going on vacation with my family, July 15-30, to both New Mexico and Texas.  I will be in the Belen, NM area.   For Texas, I'll be in Austin and Houston.  The specific locations are Buda, TX and north part of Austin, TX (Spruce Street) as well as South Houston/Pasadena, TX.  Do you have any good recommended EPAK schools in these locations?  

I'm hoping to put in some time for a visit and perhaps a workout or two.

Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 7, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I am going on vacation with my family, July 15-30, to both New Mexico and Texas.  I will be in the Belen, NM area.   For Texas, I'll be in Austin and Houston.  The specific locations are Buda, TX and north part of Austin, TX (Spruce Street) as well as South Houston/Pasadena, TX.  Do you have any good recommended EPAK schools in these locations?



I'm located in SW Houston. We train on Friday 10:30am-12:30pm. I'll be out of town next week (July 12-16), but will be in town after that. Just drop me an email. I can also set up a class with you earlier in the week if Friday doesn't work out for you.

Regards, jb


----------



## Old Guy (Jul 7, 2004)

I believe Michael Billings has a school in the Austin area.

OG


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 7, 2004)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> I'm located in SW Houston. We train on Friday 10:30am-12:30pm. I'll be out of town next week (July 12-16), but will be in town after that. Just drop me an email. I can also set up a class with you earlier in the week if Friday doesn't work out for you.
> 
> Regards, jb


Good to know.  I'll drop you an email or PM when I get to Houston.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 7, 2004)

Old Guy said:
			
		

> I believe Michael Billings has a school in the Austin area.
> 
> OG


Is his school in the north part of Austin?  I'll have to dig up a street map to look.  Thanks!

- Ceicei


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, Michael Billings' Kenpo Karate, I am in North Austin, on Hwy. 183 N.  I am there Tues & Thurs 5:30 pm - 9:30 pm and Saturday mornings 10 am 1 pm or call for other times.  (512) 585-3478.

 Brian Duffy's Kenpo Karate is in South Austin 

 Jeff Shroeder's Austin Kenpo Karate is in Central Austin

 Look forward to meeting you, if it works out.

 -Michael


----------

